# Very cool picture



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is a photo I ran across online with the attached info to go with it. These bullets were found stuck together like this after a battle. How cool is that?









"These two bullets were found after the Battle of Gallipoli which started in 1915 and ended in 1916 during WWI. The allies consisted of British, French, Australia and New Zealand against a fierce Turish Amry. In the end, the allied side lost 46,000 troops while the Turkish lost 65,000 with the allies retreating from the battle".


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. The chances of that happening? And the chances of finding it?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw something like that years ago. Two minie balls stuck together at the Gettysburg museum. What it says to me is that two guys maybe got a second chance!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very cool pics. Indeed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> What it says to me is that two guys maybe got a second chance!


Never thought about it that way, but that's a very cool possibility. I like the way you think.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking at the photo I think it was a fired bullet hitting an unfired round, I do not see any rifling on the one bullet. Sounds more plausible then two fired bullets hitting in flight, and they would probably disintegrate.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is a cool photo and many possibilities exist as to how it may have happened. I think myth busters needed to try this experiment.


----------

